# [By Demand] April 2009



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey there
bring em on


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 16, 2009)

Fast Track to Windows Server 2008


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 16, 2009)

Fast Track to OS X

or

Fast Track to Windows Mobile


----------



## zegulas (Feb 16, 2009)

Fast Track to Python programming language.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

/offtopic but very much needed
Please put a notice when forum is down...plz...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

zegulas said:


> Fast Track to Python programming language.



+1


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 16, 2009)

zegulas said:


> Fast Track to Python programming language.


+2.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2009)

+1 Fast Track to Python


----------



## zaidhunerkar (Feb 16, 2009)

In Feb 2009 the gaming issue is fantastic but it does not have "how games are made?"
From which softwares / languages it is made? and HOW?
plz include it in next issue


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 17, 2009)

Some good freeware, but not easy to find, unique, in other words, applications for Windows Mobile Smartphones and Pocket PCs please 

And ya,  +1 for fast track to python, or C# 3.0


----------



## aura (Feb 17, 2009)

A small list from my side
1)  NetBeans IDE 6.5 complete package version ( the one haveing J2EE,PHP,C++,Ruby,Servers)
2) Eclipse J2EE IDE
3) phpmysqladmin


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2009)

How well would you recieve a BSD only DL DVD?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> How well would you recieve a BSD only DL DVD?


Personally I will really appreciate it...indeed.
I would prefer if it would be FreeBSD DVD...
Also Bundle the FreeBSD Handbook if you want to bundle it...


----------



## tech_cheetah (Feb 18, 2009)

*Sudokool 2.5*

Please include Sudokool 2.5 under games (freeware)
Details of the same can be found at *sudokool.blogspot.com/


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 19, 2009)

No programming language basics books..NOOOOOOOO
Instead we could buy Programming books of the well known authors.....
Just add speciality to the fast track.
Yeah give the free programming ebooks in one issue.....
*
DEBIAN DISTRO FULL .

*


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 19, 2009)

bsd will be great as i think u have not given any unix system so far....in last 2 to 3 yrs..


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 20, 2009)

And here goes my list of suggestions:

Sabayon 4
Debian 5
KNOPPIX 6


----------



## nsalgaocar (Feb 21, 2009)

it would be great if u could include the downloadable versions of the learning materials provided by microsoft beginner developer learning center
*msdn.microsoft.com/hi-in/beginner/default(en-us).aspx

an overview of all d topics covered:
*msdn.microsoft.com/hi-in/beginner/bb308760(en-us).aspx


----------



## binilmb (Feb 22, 2009)

Pls include 3D's Max 2009
                 Adobe Reader 9
                 UBCD4Win's Latest version


----------



## bij4ATA (Feb 23, 2009)

Revisit Fast Track To Windows Xp,gamming


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2009)

Foresight Linux 2.1 .. The rpath is just great


----------



## skippednote (Feb 24, 2009)

+1 for Fast Track to Programming language(PYTHON) but for what purpose is it used for.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 25, 2009)

kumarmohit said:


> Fast Track to OS X



+1


----------



## leegn (Feb 27, 2009)

*That is one cool projection clock!*

This clock projects the time, date, or temp on the wall or ceiling *www.liangdianup.com/clocks_1.htm  some people call ,it a ceiling clock but I call it a digital projection clock. I got the black one because at the time that was the only color 
they had. But now they have them in black and also in white.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 27, 2009)

Do we really need "Fast-Track" programming?

BSD DVD would be great ?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Feb 28, 2009)

Since Safari wasn't included this month(mar).. The same should be included next month(apr)


----------



## azadshukla (Feb 28, 2009)

ibibo messenger
macro media flash player plugin
fast track to python progrtraming language


----------



## Sathish (Feb 28, 2009)

Fast Track: 
* Linux <>Windows Comparative guide 
* make ur own website (using with minimum coding)
* Troubleshoting Linux PC (it may be for ubuntu/fedora)
*  Top Linux softwares on equalent to Windows softwares
*  Blogosphere

Mag:
* Usefull Short-term courses in Software/Hardware 
* About Cisco/Sun Microsystem/ Microsoft / Redhat certifed courses 
* Exclusive interviews of Technical Experts working on Big IT industries. 
*  Detailed reviews about Mobile Os 
* Detailed  reviews about Linux Distribution

Disc contents:
* Sabayon 4.2 RC
* Adobe Photoshop CS4
* MSDN Express edi. 
* Winpenpack portable softwares pack (around 2GB)
* Useful articles /informations posted in Digit Forum


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 28, 2009)

.net 3.5 SDK


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

Dreamweaver CS4
Full Dot Net 3.5 with SP1 package

Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Windows 11.0.1 Update
ACDSee 11.0.113
ACDSee Pro 2.5.363
Internet Explorer Collection 1.2.0.0
Orca Browser 1.1 Build 1
FileZilla Portable 3.2.2.1
FinalBurner FREE 2.9.0.151
Safari for Windows 4.28.16.0 Beta
Sysinternals Suite Build 02/23/2009
HTTrack Website Copier for Windows 3.43-3


a-squared Free 4.0.0.46
PC Tools AntiVirus Free Edition 6.0.0.17
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.25.1014


Vista SP2 RC release if it's available


----------



## Nithu (Mar 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> Vista SP2 RC release if it's available



Ya, its available....i need it too...

Pls include this....

Dreamweaver CS4
Windows 7 beta
* Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha or Kubuntu 9.04 Alpha
Digit Software Archive !!!!!!!! when it will come??
*


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 2, 2009)

Nithu said:


> Windows 7 beta



+1


----------



## nikman (Mar 3, 2009)

Tips and tricks on *Microsoft Visual Studio-Visual C++ 2008*
How to run and complie simple C++ programs that we do from Turbo C++??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Digit Software Archive !!!!!!!! when it will come??*


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 3, 2009)

Demo of HAWX.. this will be cool


----------



## black_hole (Mar 4, 2009)

Microsoft Robotics studio 
Anroid Sdk 
3ds max 2009
CUDA SDK ,tools, drivers
Include articles of Website design,Devleopment.
info about open source cms,forum,webmail clients .. etc


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ @ black_hole - 3ds max 2009 is in this months disc.

Windows 7 Beta
Windows Vista Service Pack 2 32 bit & 64 bit versions.
Some good old movies


----------



## boattyman (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Goku DBZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Windows 7 beta if you have.
Link to free product key-
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx


----------



## raj29 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dear Sir,
            I am a new reader of your magazine. And from the first issue which I have read- I feel it is something what I want for many days. I have a very small request - If it is possible to include the Service Pack-3 of the Windows XP(Professional) then please include it in upcoming issue. Thank you very much.


----------



## akshay.is.gr8 (Mar 7, 2009)

xubuntu live cd image as linux distro
&&
fast track to python
&&
visual studio full(trial)
&&
review mid range mobiles(rs5000 - rs15000)
thankx
frm a regular reader


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 7, 2009)

Debian 5  and someother distro that you can ship !


----------



## akshay.is.gr8 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fast Track To Python
+

*Xubuntu 9.04*
let people experience ubuntu (debian based) without gnome ( in xfce)
& some linux themes


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2009)

@debian 5
2 1/2 DL


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

Firefox 3.0.7
Silent Hill 4 Demo
FAST TRACK to NetBeans JAVA


----------

